# need advice on my chances of getting green card



## olred (Nov 12, 2011)

HI EVERYBODY!!!

I am an EU citizen 34 years of age, I work and live in Spain, but planning to make a move to the USA, I have visited it before. My mother is a US citizen, although she does live here in Europe. I am married already so not possibble to get through marriage to us citizen. My intention is top open a small business with a capital of 50,000 USD. Anyone can tell me about my chances of getting the green card over there?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on your mother's circumstances you may be a US citizen. At what age did she live in the US?

You realize that your business will be funded by you only. What do you plan to live on until a 50k investment brings enough profit for you and your family to live on?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

olred said:


> HI EVERYBODY!!!
> 
> I am an EU citizen 34 years of age, I work and live in Spain, but planning to make a move to the USA, I have visited it before. My mother is a US citizen, although she does live here in Europe. I am married already so not possibble to get through marriage to us citizen. My intention is top open a small business with a capital of 50,000 USD. Anyone can tell me about my chances of getting the green card over there?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


There is no visa that will give entry with such a small amount ..
you would need around a mininumum off $150K to get an E-2 visa 
but with that visa here is no path to a green card 

Your mother cannot file for as she does not live in the US


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

olred said:


> HI EVERYBODY!!!
> 
> I am an EU citizen 34 years of age, I work and live in Spain, but planning to make a move to the USA, I have visited it before. My mother is a US citizen, although she does live here in Europe. I am married already so not possibble to get through marriage to us citizen. My intention is top open a small business with a capital of 50,000 USD. Anyone can tell me about my chances of getting the green card over there?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



You cannot 'plan to move' to the US without a visa to allow you to live and work in there. 

You will not get an investment visa with only 50,000 US dollars to invest.


----------



## olred (Nov 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> Depending on your mother's circumstances you may be a US citizen. At what age did she live in the US?
> 
> You realize that your business will be funded by you only. What do you plan to live on until a 50k investment brings enough profit for you and your family to live on?


thanks for response. my mother has lived in u.s territory 9 years in total, i was given german nationality from my father , but my sister has u.s citizenship.

I can get another 20k until my business gets going.

rgds


----------



## olred (Nov 12, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> There is no visa that will give entry with such a small amount ..
> you would need around a mininumum off $150K to get an E-2 visa
> but with that visa here is no path to a green card
> 
> Your mother cannot file for as she does not live in the US


i do not need a visa to enter the usa as i can stay up to 90 days without visa.can´t i apply for adjustment of status while i am there??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

olred said:


> i do not need a visa to enter the usa as i can stay up to 90 days without visa.can´t i apply for adjustment of status while i am there??


If you qualify you can enter the US for up to 90 days on Visa Waiver Program plus Esta. There is no such thing as "I do not need a visa".

NO - there is no such thing as adjustment of status for a tourist who wants to stay. Please forget that idea asap. I have a message out to get the link on the requirements your mother has to meet to bew able to transfer US citizenship.


----------

